# PS seasoning's cure logic.



## Steve H (Jan 26, 2020)

I got my Bloody Mary snack stick kit. And the kit is for 25 pounds of meat.  No biggie, they have a conversion table for 1 pound batches. I have 5 pounds of round that
will be used.
The conversion table has me shaking my head a bit. For 1 pound of meat they state 1/8 tsp of "speed cure" Which they state is pink salt. That is only 5/8 tsp. for 5 pounds. I always went by 1 tsp per 5 pounds of meat.
If you buy a pack of there speed cure it states 1 oz for 25 pounds of meat. Which is 6 tsp of cure. Some of their spice blends call for more then usual amount of cure.
I'll be keeping the sticks in the fridge so I'm not overly concerned in that regard. But since it is less cure then I'm used to seeing. And I'm smoking at 160. Could that put me in the danger zone? I'm going to use 21 mm collagen casings.
For example:


*SEASONING FLAVOR**SEASONING**CURE**117 PS Breakfast Sausage*1 Tbspn/a*119 Fresh Pork Sausage*2 tspn/a*120 Maple Pork Sausage*3 Tbspn/a*121 Maple Pork Sausage (No MSG)*3 Tbspn/a*155 Wiener Seasoning*2 Tbsp1¾ tsp*156 Weisswurst Seasoning*6 Tbspn/a*157 Linguisa Seasoning*4 Tbsp⅛ tsp*158 Chili Dog Seasoning*1 Tbsp⅛ tsp*160 Liverwurst Braunschwieger*1 Tbspn/a*211 Bologna Seasoning*1 Tbsp + 1 tsp1¾ tsp*215 Fresh Polish Sausage*1 Tbspn/a*260 Fresh Italian Sausage*3¼ tspn/a*271 Cajun Brat*1Tbsp + 1½ tspn/a*272 Onion & Garlic Brat*1 Tbsp + 2 tspn/a*273 Fresh Fajita*1 Tbsp + 1¼ tspn/a*274 Maple Sausage*4 Tbsp + 1 tspn/a*275 Blue Ribbon Bratwurst*2½ tspn/a*276 Taco Bratwurst*3 Tbspn/a*278 Jalapeno Bratwurst*1 Tbsp + 2 tspn/a*279 Fiesta Bratwurst*2 Tbsp + 2 tspn/a*280 Buffalo Wing Bratwurst*2 Tbspn/a*281 Tailgater Bratwurst*1 tspn/a*282 Honey Mustard Bratwurst*5 Tbspn/a*283 Onion Bratwurst*2 tspn/a*284 Mushroom Bratwurst*2 Tbsp + ½ tspn/a*285 French Onion Bratwurst*1 Tbsp + 1½ tspn/a*287 Onion & Bell Pepper Brat*2 Tbspn/a*289 Pork Flavoring Seasoning*1 Tbspn/a*290 Philly Cheese Steak Brat*1 Tbspn/a*291 Parmesan Garlic Brat*1 Tbspn/a*292 Ginger Wasabi Brat*2 Tbspn/a*293 Asian Brat*2 Tbspn/a*294 Butter Garlic Brat*2 Tbspn/a*295 Tuscan Brat*2 Tbspn/a*317 German Bologna*2 tsp1¾ tsp344 Sportsman's Jerky1 Tbsp + 2 tsp1¾ tsp*360 Mexican Cheddarwurst*1 Tbsp + 2 tsp1¾ tsp*364 Cajun Link/Summer Sausage*1 Tbsp + 1 tsp1¾ tsp*368 Hot Fresh Italian*1 Tbspn/a*379 Smoked Polish Kielbasa*1 Tbsp1¾ tsp*385 German Salami*

Is this normal? I'm assuming it is. But you know what assuming can mean....  I'm looking at the bologna recipe and it calls for 8 and 3/4 tsp for 5 pounds?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 26, 2020)

So for the bologna they're stating 1&3/4 teaspoons of Cure #1 for one pound of meat? You know that can't be right. I'd go with one level teaspoon for five pounds of meat and call it good. I order my casings, cure, and Italian sausage seasoning from PS, never looked at their conversion chart. RAY


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 26, 2020)

Hmmm, looking at a package of you bloody mary mix it says 0.06 pounds of cure for 25 lbs. which would be correct. 0.06 =27 grams, or a little over 1 gr a pound.
Looking at the mixes that use the 1.75 measure are using maple cure (at least the ones i looked at) so there will be other ingredients in the cure mix.
When I use a supplied cure I weigh it out first and divide it by the total amount of meat it's meant for.  then just multiply it by the amount of meat I'm using.
Spoons don't work for me.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 26, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Hmmm, looking at a package of you bloody mary mix it says 0.06 pounds of cure for 25 lbs. which would be correct. 0.06 =27 grams, or a little over 1 gr a pound.
> Looking at the mixes that use the 1.75 measure are using maple cure (at least the ones i looked at) so there will be other ingredients in the cure mix.
> When I use a supplied cure I weigh it out first and divide it by the total amount of meat it's meant for.  then just multiply it by the amount of meat I'm using.
> Spoons don't work]
> ...


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 26, 2020)

__





						Pre-Proportioning Mix Ingredients
					

The easiest and very well-created ingredient combinations for different sausages are premade mixes.  I purchase mine from Butcher Packer (http://www.butcher-packer.com/).  Saves me from having lots of bulk ingredients on hand which can go stale...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2020)

Some companies include their own cure mix and it is NOT always Cure #1. For this reason, with Kits we have always recommended following the manufacturers instructions. That being said, Cure #1 is safe and effective over a range of amounts used. We usually calculate Cure to 156ppm but anywhere from 80 to 200 ppm is effective. 
8.75 teaspoons of Cure #1 for 5 pounds is far in excess of 200ppm. But, if that was some Proprietary Blend adding the typical 1tsp for 5lbs would be way too low. You can try contacting the company and find out what they use...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Some companies include their own cure mix and it is NOT always Cure #1. For this reason, with Kits we have always recommended following the manufacturers instructions. That being said, Cure #1 is safe and effective over a range of amounts used. We usually calculate Cure to 156ppm but anywhere from 80 to 200 ppm is effective.
> 8.75 teaspoons of Cure #1 for 5 pounds is far in excess of 200ppm. But, if that was some Proprietary Blend adding the typical 1tsp for 5lbs would be way too low. You can try contacting the company and find out what they use...JJ



Their speed cure is normal cure #1 with 6.25%  sodium nitrite. For the Bloody Mary kit. I'll do as the instructions say and add 5/8 tsp for 5 pounds of meat. Just went against what I've done in the past.


----------

